# Your favorite canned tuna is?



## LEFSElover (Sep 10, 2008)

I just opened up two cans of tuna to make sandwiches for hubby and I on our flight.  Don't know if they serve food or not, probably, best guess is not.
I opened StarKist white albacore in water and Polar Yellowfin Tuna Steaks in water.  The difference is crazy.
The Starkist, supposedly a good brand by many standards is watery moosh.
The Polar is beautiful, steaks in a round, dropped into the bowl and water fell away leaving perfectly still in tact tuna.

What's your favorite and why?


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 10, 2008)

I use my cheap cans (moosh) when I'm making a mixture and it gets all stirred up.  The more expensive Albacore and Yellowfin (solid/chunky) gets used when it needs to show its naked body.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 10, 2008)

I buy whatever is on sale , usually it is Starkist.  Sometimes BumbleBee Tuna goes on sale.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 10, 2008)

Great Value Walmart Brand!

All I ever use it for is casseroles and tuna salad.
Heck, I didn't even KNOW there was premium canned tuna for decades, LOL!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 10, 2008)

Genova Tonno from Italy, packed in olive oil.  to my taste buds, far and away the best.  I know, it's kinda pricy, but I'd rather have it less often. 

If I had to make tuna sandwiches for lunchboxes, I'd probably settle for Bumble Bee.


----------



## luvs (Sep 10, 2008)

cheap tuna! stays in chunks.
or tuna filets.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 10, 2008)

Any brand so long as it's in oil.  I can't stand water-packed tuna.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 10, 2008)

I use Starkist. When you say moosh, are you comparing similar "cuts" for lack of better term? It sounds as if your Polar might be Solid Tuna, and your Starkist may be chunk. Starkist has both, but I prefer the chunk for sammies as it mixes better (IMHO) with the mayo. Even the chunk Starkist has always had decent texture of chunks after smooshing all of the water out.


*I only buy the albacore tuna. I'm not up on all of the nature saving things, but I know I've heard the albacore fishers make sure it doesn't harm dolphins. If it is true, then I'm glad to be supporting. If not, well, I'd get it anyway!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the starkist in the pouches, no greasy goop to squeeze out. 
The flavored ones are pretty good too.... I like the lemon pepper or garlic herb.


----------



## love2"Q" (Sep 10, 2008)

starkist in the pouch ... love it ...
i eat tuna sandwiches a few times a week ..


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 10, 2008)

Bumble Bee, Bumble Bee yum yum Bumble BeeAnyone remember that commercial? or am I dating myself

BTW bumble bees my fav


----------



## Constance (Sep 10, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I just opened up two cans of tuna to make sandwiches for hubby and I on our flight.  Don't know if they serve food or not, probably, best guess is not.
> I opened StarKist white albacore in water and Polar Yellowfin Tuna Steaks in water.  The difference is crazy.
> The Starkist, supposedly a good brand by many standards is watery moosh.
> The Polar is beautiful, steaks in a round, dropped into the bowl and water fell away leaving perfectly still in tact tuna.
> ...



We used to have a store that had some Polar products in their bargain aisle, and I bought several cans of crab claw meat for .99 ea that was delicious! 

As for tuna, Chicken of the Sea and Starkist are all I ever see around here. I've never tried any of the fancy stuff.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 10, 2008)

Constance said:


> We used to have a store that had some Polar products in their bargain aisle, and I bought several cans of crab claw meat for .99 ea that was delicious!
> 
> As for tuna, Chicken of the Sea and Starkist are all I ever see around here. I've never tried any of the fancy stuff.


 
they have those here as well and i usually buy what is lowest price among the two. store brands are not very good i have found. it looks like they scrapped the bottom of the boat for it.                                        babe


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Bumble Bee, Bumble Bee yum yum Bumble BeeAnyone remember that commercial? or am I dating myself
> 
> BTW bumble bees my fav


 
I don't think you are dating yourself with me, but I never saw a Bumblebee tuna commercial even though I see the cans in the store. I only remember Charlie the tuna (Starkist).

I think Bumblebee is pretty "mooky" coompared to Starkist, which I prefer, but since I usually only make sandwiches from it (mayo, celery salt and onion) that I can eat and walk at the same time, in other words no plate required, it will work for me if it's on sale. 
And defintely the stuff packed in oil. I don't like the spring water tuna, not as much flavor IMO.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I don't think you are dating yourself with me, but I never saw a Bumblebee tuna commercial even though I see the cans in the store. I only remember Charlie the tuna (Starkist).
> 
> I think Bumblebee is pretty "mooky" coompared to Starkist, which I prefer, but since I usually only make sandwiches from it (mayo, celery salt and onion) that I can eat and walk at the same time, in other words no plate required, it will work for me if it's on sale.
> And defintely the stuff packed in oil. I don't like the spring water tuna, not as much flavor IMO.


 
Here ya go
YouTube - Bumblebee tuna


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2008)

Is ther anything that _isn't_ on youtube?

Thanks. Definitely never saw that when I was younger.


----------



## luvs (Sep 10, 2008)

i also like pouched tuna.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 10, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> starkist in the pouch ... love it ...
> 
> 
> Yeah that.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Genova Tonno from Italy, packed in olive oil.  to my taste buds, far and away the best.  I know, it's kinda pricy, but I'd rather have it less often.
> 
> If I had to make tuna sandwiches for lunchboxes, I'd probably settle for Bumble Bee.


Just bought some today..Isn't it wonderful..I got a 3oz can for 99 cents and a 6 oz for 1.99...I'm going to use them in an antipasto with chopped olives, cauliflower,carrots,tiny onions, chopped pepperoncini..haven't made this in years, hope it turns out

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken of the Sea, packed in water. Tried the pouch (lemon/pepper), but disappointed because it was all mushy. I feel a salad niciose (on a Kaiser roll),or Pan Bagnet (with pesto or tapenade), coming back to my table in the near future.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 11, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> I use my cheap cans (moosh) when I'm making a mixture and it gets all stirred up. The more expensive Albacore and Yellowfin (solid/chunky) gets used when it needs to show its naked body.


ok, but just my 2¢, I happen to be pretty fond of the naked body


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Is ther anything that _isn't_ on youtube?


 so far me, but I'm working on a cooking showI'll call it the Lefse flipped out lady


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 11, 2008)

I just opened a can of Starkist solid white albacore last night and it wasn't mushy at all. I bought an 8-pack of the Costco brand but haven't opened any, yet. I was told they have excellent solid white albacore.....time will tell.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 11, 2008)

I usually buy whatever brand that is on sale when I'm shopping. Typically Bumble Bee or Starkist at our local grocery stores. My daughter prefers the solid albacore packed in water variety, usually priced at 99 cents a can on sale. I personally like fresh tuna steaks for tuna salad, but they're butt load more expensive.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 11, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Genova Tonno from Italy, packed in olive oil.  to my taste buds, far and away the best.
> 
> That is my favorite too!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Italian olive-oil-packed tuna as well, but I only use it when it's attributes will really star - like in a composed Nicoise Salad - rather than in a Tuna Melt Sandwich.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2008)

I looked for the fancy brand mentioned (Genova something) when I was shopping today. No dice. And I was at a "real" grocery store, not wally world or my town's grocery store.
Is it regional? Ahhh, or maybe in the ethnic aisle?


----------



## luvs (Sep 11, 2008)

any of yins own a feline? mine will CHEW on me & claw me fer tuna. & they get tuna, too.
brats...

anyway, is olive-oil tuna heavy? could you just place that tuna on a sammich without mixing with other fixings?


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 12, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Just bought some today..Isn't it wonderful..I got a 3oz can for 99 cents and a 6 oz for 1.99...I'm going to use them in an antipasto with chopped olives, cauliflower,carrots,tiny onions, chopped pepperoncini..haven't made this in years, hope it turns out
> 
> kadesma



How could _that_ be bad?  It sounds sooooo good, Kades. I'll be right over with crackers!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 12, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> How could _that_ be bad?  It sounds sooooo good, Kades. I'll be right over with crackers!


You're on
kades


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

Pacanis - sometimes supermarkets have the specialty tuna wherever their "gourmet" &/or import stuff is (canned snails, jarred caviar, etc.).

And Luvs - I have felines, & when I'm enjoying tuna (or sardines or canned kippers for that matter) I always drain the oil over a bowl of their dry food. To them it's not only "Good Eats", but a shiny coat too!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Breezy. I must skip that aisle, as I've never seen canned snails or caviar either. My way of thinking says _all_ the canned seafood should be in one spot, but that makes too much sense.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

It's an easy aisle, or really section of an aisle to miss in a regular supermarket unless you're in a place like "Whole Foods" where it's a larger area.  

One supermarket here has it right next to the canned meat/fish section, another has it at the very end of the "bread" aisle, & yet another has it in the "pickle" aisle.  Go figure.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 13, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I looked for the fancy brand mentioned (Genova something) when I was shopping today. No dice. And I was at a "real" grocery store, not wally world or my town's grocery store.
> Is it regional? Ahhh, or maybe in the ethnic aisle?


 
Pecanis, you should be able to find it in the reg tuna aisle at the market. It is not a gourmet product, & put out by Chicken of the sea. My market has them for 10 for $1 each. Personally, I prefer tuna in water, & I can add my own evoo & vinegar combo or whatever I like to the mix. Don't see any difference - except an Italian label on the can.  Maybe those that have tried it, can tell us what the difference is, aside from a label.. 

Anyone tried the mayo w olive oil, I've seen advertised on TV?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: "Mayo with Olive Oil" - just so happens I cracked open a jar of Hellmann's Mayo with Olive Oil just last night.  Didn't like it at all & won't be buying it again.  Not only did it have no taste or scent of olive oil, but the taste was the decidedly "funny" taste that I've found in low-fat & no-fat mayos, which is why I never buy them.


----------



## jet (Sep 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I like the starkist in the pouches, no greasy goop to squeeze out.
> The flavored ones are pretty good too.... I like the lemon pepper or garlic herb.



Before their Hickory Smoked tuna, I didn't eat tuna.  The recipes on the package for Tuna Quesadilla and Tuna Melts are great.


----------



## Twin Peaks (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like the Bumble Bee "Sensations" Tuna.  They have 3 different flavors including; Lemon & Pepper, Spicy Thai Chili, and Tomato Basil.

Sometimes I can find them in the lunchable sizes all packaged up nice and neat with crackers and a spoon!  Perfect for a lunch on the go.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 13, 2008)

I like those too, & was pleasantly surprised to find the "Thai Chili" flavor actually quite spicy.  Usually mainstream commercial items tend to be on the mild side.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 13, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Breezy. I must skip that aisle, as I've never seen canned snails or caviar either. My way of thinking says _all_ the canned seafood should be in one spot, but that makes too much sense.


 
*Sorry Pacanis, but snails are not seafood. *


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Sorry Pacanis, but snails are not seafood. *


 
You're saying that we eat land snails?  
Interesting..... I always thought we ate marine snails, but I know there are land snails that are also edible. I just didn't know they grew as large as typical escargot. 
Sorry DQ, I gotta wiki this one.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 13, 2008)

The traditional "escargot" are land snails. However, various other snails that inhabit salt water are also eaten - particularly the Periwinkle.  And a large Asian market near us frequently carries live Moon Snails as well.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2008)

Son of a gun, they _are_ land snails.
Thanks for pointing that out Drama. If I ever observe lent, I'll remember not to eat them on Friday.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 13, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Anyone tried the mayo w olive oil, I've seen advertised on TV?


 
It is not really mayo per se.. it is dressing.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 13, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Son of a gun, they _are_ land snails.
> Thanks for pointing that out Drama. If I ever observe lent, I'll remember not to eat them on Friday.


 
*I love escargot but I don't want to think about it too long.  I'm not sure what their classification is - animal, vegetable or mineral.    I just can't watch them crawl. *


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 13, 2008)

Aww - I think they're adorable!

In fact, back in NY the seafood counter at one of our local markets would sometimes carry them alive & kicking.  They were far to cute for me to think of eating them, but my mother did buy me a couple which I kept as pets in a terrarium for a good long while.


----------



## jet (Sep 14, 2008)

Snails???

I thought this thread was about tuna?


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 14, 2008)

*We often digress.  *


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2008)

Isn't it still about tuna?

So live land snails are sold at the seafood counter huh?
Kinda confuses the situation, don't you think?


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Isn't it still about tuna?
> 
> So live land snails are sold at the seafood counter huh?
> Kinda confuses the situation, don't you think?


 
*No way on this green earth am I going to de-shell a snail and eat it.  The thought just grosses me out.  My mother did this because Italians are very big on snails and back in the "old days"  we cleaned our own food,  but thank God I never saw her do it.  Have you ever seen a snail without it's shell?  They're called slugs and people in Washingtons State know what I'm talking about.  Just put the dang things in garlic/parlsey butter with some good crusty bread, and I'll eat them, but I'm not cleaning them - and just to keep the thread alive - I'm not cleaning any tuna either.   *


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm partial to White Albacore....Bumble Bee Brand...


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 14, 2008)

husband and I are both in agreement that packed in foil, the tuna seems to have texture unlike what we get in cans now.  I used to find Albertsons' brand had a good texture but haven't bought it in a long time now.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Sep 17, 2008)

I buy Whole Foods 365, generally.  I use it mainly for tuna salad, for which it is indeed very tasty.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 17, 2008)

BrazenAmateur said:


> I buy Whole Foods 365, generally. I use it mainly for tuna salad, for which it is indeed very tasty.


 
*I think it's interesting that most of the 365 brand products from Whole Foods come in first in taste tests.  I buy their  365 Italian Olive oil,  and their red wine vinegar and I like them both very much.  I also use Greek Olive oil but prefer another brand.  I'm going to try the tuna and see if that is up to all the praise. And just for the record, tuna in water is blah.  Gotta be oil for me. *


----------



## Max Sutton (Sep 18, 2008)

*Bumble Bee tuna*


 
I use _*Bumble Bee* Chunk White Albacore_ in water (12 oz. can) in my tuna casseroles.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Sep 18, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I think it's interesting that most of the 365 brand products from Whole Foods come in first in taste tests.  I buy their  365 Italian Olive oil,  and their red wine vinegar and I like them both very much.  *



I just bought that oil for the first time this past weekend, and it is indeed very tasty, more so than many much more expensive oils.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 23, 2008)

STOP THE PRESSES!!

I now have a new favorite canned tuna:  "StarKist 'Gourmet Choice' Solid Light Tuna Fillet in Olive Oil".

The pieces of fish are very similar to what one finds in imported canned tuna, & the olive oil was thick & lovely.

Made a pasta sauce with it last night for some spinach fettuccini that turned out to be nothing but sheer poetry (if I do say so myself - lol!!!!).

I can't wait to see what it does for more mundane tuna uses, & am thinking this will be my basic tuna of choice from now on.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> STOP THE PRESSES!!
> 
> I now have a new favorite canned tuna: "StarKist 'Gourmet Choice' Solid Light Tuna Fillet in Olive Oil".
> 
> ...


 

care to share your pasta sauce recipe???


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 23, 2008)

Sure thing. I can't tell you how pleased I am that something I just threw together from stuff already in the house + 2 cans of tuna I bought to try out makes me more than eager to have the leftovers for lunch - lol!!

Breezy Mediterranean Tuna Pasta Sauce

Two 4.5-ounce cans StarKist Solid Light Tuna Fillet in Olive Oil, undrained
Approximately 10-12 caper berries, roughly chopped (or 2 tablespoons regular capers, left whole)
Approximately 10-12 Kalamata olives, pitted & roughly chopped
1 medium fresh tomato, roughly chopped
Two large garlic cloves, peeled & chopped
Approximately ½ cup fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley, chopped
Juice from ½ a lemon
Splash of dry white Italian wine (like Pinot Grigio)
Approximately one teaspoon dried oregano
Extra-virgin olive oil
4 tablespoons of butter (or leftover seafood butter**)
Several dashes of crushed red pepper flakes
One small handful baby arugula (optional)

1# of spinach fettuccine or linquini to serve

Cook pasta according to package directions & drain.

While pasta is cooking, coat the bottom of a large skillet with extra-virgin olive oil & add butter to melt over medium heat. Add chopped garlic & sauté lightly for just a couple of minutes. Do not allow to brown (or – heaven forbid – burn! If garlic burns, start over again). 

Add all remaining ingredients & stir occasionally – very gently – to heat through.

Serve over spinach pasta.

** “Seafood Butter” is the leftover dipping butter I save when my husband & I have steamed clams or lobster, etc., etc. I save & freeze it to use in recipes such as this, as well as for butter-poaching thick fish like cod, etc. While I’d never save dipping butter that was used communally by other people, hubby & I feel that we have the same “cooties”, so this has worked out quite well – lol!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks!! That sounds like something I will enjoy! Im not a big fan of capers, if I omit them do you think it will still work? 
Oh and Im all for "cootie" sharing with my hubby too! LOL


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 23, 2008)

_BREEZY: Thanks so much for the heads up on the tuna.  I can't seem to find one that isn't mushy or just plain nasty so this may be the answer.  I happen to have all of the ingredients (Starkist Tuna but not your choice) for the pasta recipe you posted and I'm going to make this tomorrow night for my dinner.   I'd make it tonight but I'm going to Liberace's home for High Tea today, so tiny dinner tonight.    _
_Can't wait to try it.  _


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 23, 2008)

GrantsKat - I can't say for sure since I LOVE capers & add them to everything possible - lol!!  But I think if you just increase the olives a bit (or maybe add some chopped green olives), all will be right with the world.

By the way, have you ever tried Caper Berries?  Unlike capers, which are the unopened flower buds of the caper bush, caper 'berries' are the fruit that results when those buds are pollinated, yadayadayada.  They're about the size of olives & are somewhat "sweeter" (less acidic &/or tart) than regular capers.  One never used to see them in supermarkets until they recently took off as novel martini garnishes.  My husband doesn't care much for capers either, but he doesn't mind the 'berries".  Might be worth giving them a try if you can find them.  If you don't like them, you can always gift the remainders to a Martini-loving friend - lol!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> GrantsKat - I can't say for sure since I LOVE capers & add them to everything possible - lol!! But I think if you just increase the olives a bit (or maybe add some chopped green olives), all will be right with the world.
> 
> By the way, have you ever tried Caper Berries? Unlike capers, which are the unopened flower buds of the caper bush, caper 'berries' are the fruit that results when those buds are pollinated, yadayadayada. They're about the size of olives & are somewhat "sweeter" (less acidic &/or tart) than regular capers. One never used to see them in supermarkets until they recently took off as novel martini garnishes. My husband doesn't care much for capers either, but he doesn't mind the 'berries". Might be worth giving them a try if you can find them. If you don't like them, you can always gift the remainders to a Martini-loving friend - lol!


 
Ok you convinced me to try them! If I cant find the caper berries, I'll use green olives(which I love!) Thanks!


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 23, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> GrantsKat - I can't say for sure since I LOVE capers & add them to everything possible - lol!! But I think if you just increase the olives a bit (or maybe add some chopped green olives), all will be right with the world.
> 
> By the way, have you ever tried Caper Berries? Unlike capers, which are the unopened flower buds of the caper bush, caper 'berries' are the fruit that results when those buds are pollinated, yadayadayada. They're about the size of olives & are somewhat "sweeter" (less acidic &/or tart) than regular capers. One never used to see them in supermarkets until they recently took off as novel martini garnishes. My husband doesn't care much for capers either, but he doesn't mind the 'berries". Might be worth giving them a try if you can find them. If you don't like them, you can always gift the remainders to a Martini-loving friend - lol!


 
_Capers have always been a staple in my fridge, both the large berries and the tiny non-pariels.   I will make anything with capers so this recipe looks good to me.  Sort of a Nicoise pasta sauce._


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 23, 2008)

I was buying starkist. Last week I boutght 1 can to keep in the pantry and lo & behold, it too has gone the way of the ripoff. It went from 6oz. to 5oz. - same price. I didn't notice til I got home and stacked it on top of the cans I had already that were 6oz. But you can be sure when I go to buy more, I'll be looking at all the labels and their sized for best value from now on. Geez!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 26, 2008)

Just a heads up that I amended the tuna sauce recipe to list the forgotten small handful of baby arugula that I had also added.  Totally optional, of course, but since I had it on hand. . . .


----------

